# My rabbits neak is leaning to one side, what should I do?



## octet23 (Jul 9, 2004)

HELP!!!! One morning I went out to feed myrabbit, Mocha Sprinkles, and I noticed her neak is leaning to one sideand she was rolling over and having trouble getting up at least onceevery ten minutes, WHAT SHOULD I DO??????????????/



Please help me


----------



## Gabby (Jul 9, 2004)

*octet23 wrote:*


> HELP!!!! One morning I went out to feed my rabbit, MochaSprinkles, and I noticed her neak is leaning to one side and she wasrolling over and having trouble getting up at least once every tenminutes, WHAT SHOULD I DO??????????????/
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me


how long ago was this? i would run to your nearest rabbit vet asap...


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jul 10, 2004)

I've seen a few cases of wry neck.There is one person who posts on this forum who has a bunny who had wryneck, and she did a lot of work with him. The bunny still hasa tilted neck/head, but otherwise is "okay", from what itsounds. I can't remember that person's name rightnow. How long ago did you notice this?

-Dolores


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*Dolores Lindvall wrote:*


> I've seen a few cases of wry neck. There is oneperson who posts on this forum who has a bunny who had wry neck, andshe did a lot of work with him. The bunny still has a tiltedneck/head, but otherwise is "okay", from what it sounds. Ican't remember that person's name right now. How long ago didyou notice this?
> 
> -Dolores


thats me and my rabbit Brice.


----------



## octet23 (Jul 10, 2004)

Her neak started leaning to one side about 2 days ago, should I take her to a vet?

Yes, thats what her neak looks like,in the picture


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*octet23 wrote: *


> Her neak started leaning to one side about 2 days ago, should I take her to a vet?


it is extreamly serious, they can die from it, so yes I wouldsay go to the vet ASAP, then it can be derterminded what the cause is,which can be anything from an inner ear infection, to a stroketo lesions on the brain, or a number of other things like aninjurry. they may want to draw blood or takex-rays. our thoughts are with you. Keep us posted


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 10, 2004)

You must trust Gabby, Octet23.

Thoughts and prayers are with you.

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*octet23 wrote: *


> Her neak started leaning to one side about 2 days ago, should I take her to a vet?
> 
> Yes, thats what her neak looks like,in the picture


that picture is of him better now at his worst he was standing ontop of his head totally upside down


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

I have to agree, you should get your bun checked ASAP... good luck with everything


----------



## octet23 (Jul 10, 2004)

Today I called many vets to see ifthey treated rabbits and all of them do but, most of them cost like 24$or higher for just the office call,I dont know what to do


----------



## QTbunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

I really do think your bunny needs to go. I wouldtake them whatever the cost. Not to sound offensive but if you cantafford the vet, you cant afford the pet. If it is serious it needs tobe treated.

Hope everything goes okay for you whatever you decide,



Siobhan xxx


----------



## octet23 (Jul 10, 2004)

*QTbunnies wrote: *


> Ireally do think your bunny needs to go. I would take them whatever thecost. Not to sound offensive but if you cant afford the vet, you cantafford the pet. If it is serious it needs to be treated.
> 
> Hope everything goes okay for you whatever you decide,
> 
> ...


Yes, that was taken offensively, I am 13 years old, I have NO job. and My mom thinks it is stupid to take a rabbit to the vet


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh, dear. This is a *very* sad situation.


----------



## tuftie (Jul 10, 2004)

if your mum is happy for you to have a pet thenshe should take responsibility for any vets bills. if you are a lowincome family do you not have any vet charitys that can help with costwe do in the uk.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 10, 2004)

*octet23 wrote: *


> *QTbunnies wrote: *
> 
> Yes, that was taken offensively, I am 13 years old, I have NO job. and My mom thinks it is stupid to take a rabbit to the vet





Please don't takeoffense ? Siobhan was merely pointing outthat your rabbit needs treatment. You comment surprises and shocks me-I cannot believe that your Mum would let you have a rabbitbut would not pay for veterinary treatment and thinks its stupid! Whyever did she let you get one in the first place. You have already beentold that this is a potentially fatal thing for your bun to have - doesyou Mum know this? Please think about what you have been told in thispost. I am sure if you are really short of money there is some sort offunding available - I'm not sure about this, butthere is inUK - maybe someone fromwhere you live might be able to helphere. All Siobhan is thinking about is the best for yourrabbit. Hope everything works out for you.

Vickie


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jul 10, 2004)

*Oh Man!* Okay, Gabby, couldyou share with her what you had to do with Brice? I don'tknow about all of the vets, but here in my partof the country, most of the vets treat hogs, cattle, dogs, and cats,and that's about it. (Just try finding a vet for askunk!) A few years ago, there was *very* little knownabout wry neck, and most rabbits just ended up dead. I knowthat there has been research in the past few years, but I've been awayfrom current news on it. At one time, my vet told me to tryinjectable penicillin. Depending on what is causing the wryneck, this could help. It did for one of mine.

And, yes, death is possible.

Gabby???

- Dolores


----------



## octet23 (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey everyone, I just found a way to help myrabbit without taking her to a vet. um, Pam told me one wayto help her... It is to get Ivermectin and to administer one smear aday to her tongue. Also to get Terramyacin or Neomycin powder and tomix one teaspoon per gallon into the water I feed my bunny. Also togive her Nurtri Cal to make her hungrier





Ihavent tried this yet meaning everything is closed but I hope it works


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm... Your information could very well betrue. However, I might question spending the money on thatrather than going to the vet. Ivermectin is used for thetreatment of parasites. It is a commmon ingredient inheartworm pills (for dogs) and other such anti-parasiticmedacations. It can even be used in humans in somecases. However, I have a hard time understanding how thiscould help fix your rabbit's neck, as parasites seem to be an unlikelycause. Similarly, Terramyacin is simply ananti-biotic. This is more likely to have effect thanivermectin, but I'm still not convinced it is the right path totake. However, I could be mistaken, just wanted to offer myadvice and hopefully help prevent wasted money for you... Good luck!


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jul 10, 2004)

*octet23 wrote:*


> *QTbunnies wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I really dothink your bunny needs to go. I would take them whatever the cost. Notto sound offensive but if you cant afford the vet, you cant afford thepet. If it is serious it needs to be treated.
> ...




Chill! I am 13 years old and i understand the importance of taking arabbit to the vets. I have no job but my mum also understands theimportance of taking a rabbit to the vets. Ther condition you desribeis a serious one. Trust Gabby.


----------



## Loz n Ebony (Jul 10, 2004)

*FriendOfTheBunnies wrote:*


> Hmm... Your information could very well be true.However, I might question spending the money on that rather than goingto the vet. Ivermectin is used for the treatment ofparasites. It is a commmon ingredient in heartworm pills (fordogs) and other such anti-parasitic medacations. It can evenbe used in humans in some cases. However, I have a hard timeunderstanding how this could help fix your rabbit's neck, as parasitesseem to be an unlikely cause. Similarly, Terramyacin issimply an anti-biotic. This is more likely to have effectthan ivermectin, but I'm still not convinced it is the right path totake. However, I could be mistaken, just wanted to offer myadvice and hopefully help prevent wasted money for you... Goodluck!




EEEEKKKKKKKK friend of the bunnies you be soundin very wise there!!!


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

Hehe, not really.. I just have vets for parentsand several friends. SO I've heard a lot of talk.and actually, it is a feasable opinion that parasites are involved insuch neck problems. THe trouble is that is not usually theactuall cause, just a contributing factor. Therefore, killingthe parasites might help, but the origional problem still remainsuntouched.But anyways, thats just my two cents, Iknow I am not a vet andcould be mistaken... I just hope itworks out for the better!


----------



## pamnock (Jul 10, 2004)

E. cuniculi is a common protozoan parasite inrabbits that is "suspected" of contributing to wry neck. Istill think the verdict is out on whether or not the parasite is theprimary factor or a secondary symptom due to a depressed immunesystem. Currently, it is a widely accepted theory that E.cuniculi is involved in a large number of cases of wry neck.Dr. Wendy Feaga of Maryland has done some extensive research on wryneckand found that a high percentage of the rabbits affected had been, atthevery least, exposed to the parasite. A lesscommon pathogen was Pasteurella. The results of Wendy'sstudies were published in the Domestic Rabbits magazine.



Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jul 10, 2004)

More info:

http://www.vetpathology.org/cgi/content/full/37/2/113

http://www.mcafeeah.com/AU/innovations.htm

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-2/e-cuniculi.html

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/3-2/e-cuniculi.html


----------



## octet23 (Jul 10, 2004)

hmmm.... well spores could be the cause of thewry neck if the problem was an ear infection. The other medicine wouldbe for killing the spores


----------



## pamnock (Jul 10, 2004)

The Terramyacin and Neomycin are broad spectrumantibiotics that would help to treat the bacterial infection that isoften present in conjunction with the parasite. There aremore effective meds., but these would only be available by prescriptionfrom the vet. I also recommendanti-inflammatories.Aggressive treatment is needed,hence the recommendation to go to the vet. I'm assumingthat's not going to happen, so I suggested an alternative.Ideally, blood tests would confirm what antibodies the rabbit isproducing, and allow the vet to prescribe the most effectivemedicines. This is however, rather expensive ($70+ for bloodtests alone plus cost of office visit). With medications, thebill can easily climb to over $200. 



Pam


----------



## QTbunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

Good luck with whichever way you decide to treatyour bunny. I am truly sorry that you took what I wrote offensively, Ididnt intend it to be taken in that way. I also didnt realisethat you would be relying on your mother for vetinary costs. 

All I was saying is that thiscondition isserious and needs to be seen to.

Lots of love to your bunny, 

Siobhan xxx


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jul 10, 2004)

Dr. Wendy Feaga is the name I was trying to thinkof. And I do remember back a few years ago that she was doinga lot of research on wry neck, and I also remember the mention ofparasites. Pam, I think you are right on the money!

Like Pam, I wish that bunny could get to a vet, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

- Dolores


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*Dolores Lindvall wrote:*


> *Oh Man!* Okay, Gabby, could you sharewith her what you had to do with Brice? I don't knowabout all of the vets, but here in my part ofthe country, most of the vets treat hogs, cattle, dogs, and cats, andthat's about it. (Just try finding a vet for askunk!) A few years ago, there was *very* little knownabout wry neck, and most rabbits just ended up dead. I knowthat there has been research in the past few years, but I've been awayfrom current news on it. At one time, my vet told me to tryinjectable penicillin. Depending on what is causing the wryneck, this could help. It did for one of mine.
> 
> And, yes, death is possible.
> 
> ...


*We have been gone all day today for a wedding.*
*I can share about Brice's treatment, however depending onthe cause of her rabbits head tilt determines what meds will work. *
*He was on an antibiotic 3 times a day, and an ear drop,plus when his head was severally tilted a steroid, which there is somealarm in steroid use according to some that it can be harmful in somecases, however when the choice comes down to possible death or trying anot always safe treatment I chose the med. I also massagedhis neck every day and exercise his neck turning it in the oppositedirection of the tilt very gently. He had an extremely hardtime eating so I force fed him with baby food and a mix of criticalcare, offered him alfalfa hay because he could eat it tilted. Since hewasn't eating hardly anything on his own the extras in the alfalfa weregood for him. he ate some greens which helped keep himhydrated. But for those not eating greens or drinking SQ fluids wouldbe necessary. I gave him small short dishes that he couldrest the side of his head on and eat out of without lifting hishead. So once he was trying to eat he did usethese. I had to wash him up the first couple weeks he had afew baths because he would roll and get upset and pee while he wasrolling and be soaked in his own pee, he also got poo stuck to himselfas well, not being able to eat his own night feces he got those stuckall over himself and I would clean them off daily. He had asmall area to be confined in I created an area in his cage to confinehim so he didn't flip all over the cage but only in one small area toprevent injury. He also from rolling and having one eye down to theground irritated his eye so had an eye ointment to keep it lubed andhelp reduce irritation. *
*it was a long process, and with every tiny improvement i wasextreamly happy. Jumped for joy. and from hisVideo's that i posted you can see(those we can veiw his video) that heloves his romps about the house now. *
*We have thought about acupuncture or other treatment forhis slight tilt, but I think for him personally it would be far tostressful, as it was he wouldn't walk when i took him to work with mehe would just flip out, so I had to video tape him running around andtake the video cam in for the vet to watch. The day I hadtaken him in to show his improvement I set him on the rug in the examroom and he jumped straght into my arms and refused to movefor the vet. *


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*FriendOfTheBunnies wrote:*


> Hehe, not really.. I just have vets for parents and severalfriends. SO I've heard a lot of talk. and actually,it is a feasable opinion that parasites are involved in such neckproblems. THe trouble is that is not usually the actuallcause, just a contributing factor. Therefore, killing theparasites might help, but the origional problem still remainsuntouched.But anyways, thats just my two cents, Iknow I am not a vet andcould be mistaken... I just hope itworks out for the better!


well i guess you get extreamly reasonable priced vet care LOL sorry to tempting lol

What types of animals do your parents see?Does one tend to animals the other does not?


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

*Gabby wrote:*


> *FriendOfTheBunnies wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Hehe, not really.. I just have vets for parents and severalfriends. SO I've heard a lot of talk. and actually,it is a feasable opinion that parasites are involved in such neckproblems. THe trouble is that is not usually the actuallcause, just a contributing factor. Therefore, killing theparasites might help, but the origional problem still remainsuntouched.But anyways, thats just my two cents, Iknow I am not a vet andcould be mistaken... I just hope itworks out for the better!
> ...




I suppose you could say my vet bills are cheaper.. but not really, itsthe drug companies, distributersand labs that get most of thebenefit (not the vet), despite common public belief. Andobviosly, I still have to pay those.  

My parents mostly do dogs, cats, ferrets, and rabbits. Dadprefers the dogs and cats, while mom does the rabbits andferrets.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*FriendOfTheBunnies wrote:*


> I suppose you could say my vet bills are cheaper.. but notreally, its the drug companies, distributersand labs that getmost of the benefit (not the vet), despite common publicbelief. And obviosly, I still have to pay those.
> 
> My parents mostly do dogs, cats, ferrets, and rabbits. Dadprefers the dogs and cats, while mom does the rabbits andferrets.


I work for a vet office so i know what we pay for stuff andwhat we charge for the most part. We are one of the lowercost ones around but good at what we do, So much to the pointat times we have to not take on any new ones at times. 

Do they do any of their own lab work or is all of it sent out? We do certain stuff in house and send other things out. 

We see cats dogs, rabbits, ferrets, Gpigs and rats, a few bird clippings here and there.


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 10, 2004)

We only run a few tests in house, but most is sent to Antec Labs.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 10, 2004)

*FriendOfTheBunnies wrote:*


> We only run a few tests in house, but most is sent to AntecLabs.


I'll move this conversation to private chat


----------



## pamnock (Jul 10, 2004)

*Dolores Lindvall wrote:*


> Dr. Wendy Feaga is the name I was trying to thinkof. And I do remember back a few years ago that she was doinga lot of research on wry neck, and I also remember the mention ofparasites. Pam, I think you are right on the money!
> 
> Like Pam, I wish that bunny could get to a vet, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> - Dolores




As FriendOfTheBunnies pointed out, it's very likely that the parasiteis secondary -- taking advantage of a weakened immune system.Antibiotics can be helpful, but it's important to use the properantibiotic, thereforethe actual pathogen needs to beidentified. Sadly, it's not a simple solution, so I offeredsome ideas when there is no option of using a vet.

Some of our friends from Maryland have Wendy as their vet -- lucky ducks LOL

Pam


----------



## CuddlesMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok this is so outta my league...............BUTi am a mother of 2 girls and i have pets and i know thatmy girls being 8 and 6 i HAVE to pay for there pets bills!!! Not to ripon anyone but dont you know this is par for the course when you own apet and your child is a juvenile?? I think your mom should pay for avets visit..if your bun is sick....i mean if you own a pet doesnt sheknow animals get sick too??!! ACK! sorry but it makes me mad to seewhen a parent gets there kid a pet and all of a sudden dont want to payif it gets ill!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 11, 2004)

CuddlesMom - So sad and yet oh so true 

------------------------------

Gabby - You are such an Angel to go through all that with Brice. He isone lucky bunny to have you as his Mummy. Much respect going yourway!!!!!! 

Vickie


----------



## Buck Jones (Jul 11, 2004)

Octet23,

For some additional insight on what you are dealing with, please accesshttp://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ecuniculi.htmBarbi Brown is a breeder who has claimed to have affected cures of WryNeck. Her comments are certainly worth reading.

Having lost a bun to the condition, our hearts and prayer go out to you and the bun.

Buck


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 11, 2004)

Buck, what a brilliant link, definately worth aread, even for someone whos rabbit hasn't got wry neck - veryimformative, as usual!

Octet23 - You being a young girl yourself, it must be heartbreaking foryou to see your bunny like that! It was breaking my heart when I sawthe picture of Brice and those bunnies on that site thatBucklinked - I really feel for you at this hard time and hopethat your Mum will take your rabbit to the vet. Please keep us informedon whatever happens - We will be here for you.

Vickie


----------



## octet23 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey yall!!!! Last night Mocha Sprinkles was ather worst so far. She was doing alot of stargazing and was pantingalot. But, today she will walk up to me and listen to me talk to her,and her neck is not leaning alot, is this a good sign or a bad sign?


----------



## FriendOfTheBunnies (Jul 12, 2004)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> Gabby - You are such an Angel to go through all that withBrice. He is one lucky bunny to have you as his Mummy. Much respectgoing your way!!!!!!
> 
> Vickie




I agree completely! Thats one lucky bun!


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi guys...I also am having problems with headtilt...not with Emmit, but with Dini. We just brought herhome tonight, and although I noticed it when I met her,Ithought it was just the way her head was. I should have knownbetter. It's a symptom of Pasteurella. We'regetting the medication from the vet tomorrow. She isn'tsevere like any of the pictures I saw on the posts, but just slightenough to notice. 

The woman from the rabbit rescue told me that it would clear up withthe medicine. She is also sneezing and stuff too, which arethe other symptoms of Pasteurella...

Anyone with any other information, please add...I'm trying not to worrybecause she's totally fine other than that. She's eating welland she has normal poops, and is running around all happy...haven'tseen her do any binkys yet, but this is her first night in her newhouse, so hopefully that will be to come...anyway, like I said, pleasecomment!

-Carrie



PS: I'm not touching Emmit without washing hands so he won'tget it...is there any other way he could get it even if I wash my handsafter petting her...He is two floors above her bytheway.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 12, 2004)

*DaisyNBuster wrote: *


> Gabby - You are such an Angel to go through all that with Brice. He isone lucky bunny to have you as his Mummy. Much respect going yourway!!!!!!
> 
> Vickie


what mummy wouldn't do that fortheir for their baby


----------



## Gabby (Jul 12, 2004)

*Emmits_mom wrote:*


> Hi guys...I also am having problems with head tilt...notwith Emmit, but with Dini. We just brought her home tonight,and although I noticed it when I met her,I thought it wasjust the way her head was. I should have knownbetter. It's a symptom of Pasteurella. We'regetting the medication from the vet tomorrow. She isn'tsevere like any of the pictures I saw on the posts, but just slightenough to notice.
> 
> The woman from the rabbit rescue told me that it would clear up withthe medicine. She is also sneezing and stuff too, which arethe other symptoms of Pasteurella...
> 
> ...


while some agrue the point, you can treat the symptoms ofpasturella but it never fully goes away. i would change clothes betweenhandling them. best of luck


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Doc or Gabby,

Should Emmit and Dini be completely separated?

* * * * * * * *

Carrie, you're in my thoughts and prayers.

I'm so sorry Dini's sick. 

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jul 14, 2004)

*Gabby wrote:*


> while some agrue thepoint, you can treat the symptoms of pasturella but it never fully goesaway. i would change clothes between handling them. best of luck





I agree with Gabby that Dini's symptoms may temporarily subside, bit she may still be a carrier. 

The first step would be to have a blood test done to try to identify the pathogen so the proper antibiotic can be used.

The primary mode of transmission of the Pasteurella to Emmit would beDini's sneezing or having direct contact with Emmit.Pasteurella can spread very easily through direct contact, so I thinkit's important to keep them permanently apart, as Emmit will becomemore vulnerable as he ages.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks to you both, Gabby and Doc.







-Carolyn


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 14, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> The primary mode of transmission of the Pasteurella to Emmit would beDini's sneezing or having direct contact with Emmit.Pasteurella can spread very easily through direct contact, so I thinkit's important to keep them permanently apart, as Emmit will becomemore vulnerable as he ages.
> 
> Pam





Permanently apart? Our vet told us that almost all rabbitshave it but do not have symptoms, so emmit may already haveit. I'm so confused. she said we could introducethem when they have both recovered fully. What should I do?

-Carrie

PS: Pam, please know I am not trying to disprove your adviceor your authority on bunnies. I am just surprised.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Carrie,

I've never heard of all rabbits having Pasturella and not showing signsof it. Mites? Yes. Pasturella, No.Everything I've ever read or heard about it from my vets on down havesaid what Pam has stated about it. 

I also don't believe they ever 'recover' from it. Once theyhave it, the best you can do is to try to treat the symptoms, but theinfection is still in them. As Gabby said, they can still bea carrier.



-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jul 14, 2004)

*Emmits_mom wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The primary mode of transmission of the Pasteurella to Emmit would beDini's sneezing or having direct contact with Emmit.Pasteurella can spread very easily through direct contact, so I thinkit's important to keep them permanently apart, as Emmit will becomemore vulnerable as he ages.
> ...


 See my vet dissagrees there. just becauseit goes into remission does not mean it is no longercontagous. Every person has a bit of staff, e. coli and otherbacterias on their body, however if it gets out of hand it can kill,not only that person but others who come in contact withit. I was going to compare to Certainother problems, that are advertized on TV (std's) however butwith young veiwers changes tatics, however with that mention you mightknow what i mean. Hope i was not too confusing or bold


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 14, 2004)

Based on all of theresearch that I did on Pasturella when Sherman was ill and I was tryingto determine if that is what he had, EVERYTHING that Dr. Pam, Carolyn,and Gabby says is true. 

I don't mean to be indelicate, Carrie,and I in no way have an "attitude" when I post this, but there's no wayin the world that I would let any bunny who has Pasturella get nearSherman. I hope this doesn't offend you. I justwant to be truthful. 

Good luck in all of this. My heart really goes out to Emmit and you.


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 14, 2004)

i think we need to get a test to make sure thatwhat she has is really pasturella. I'm just so surprised thatwe wouldn't be able to allow the two bond. That's why we gother. I'm going to call the rescue woman and the vet...Ireally hope this all works out. I'm just so disappointed.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 14, 2004)

Many, but not all rabbits harbor Pasteurella. Those showing no symptoms can still pass it on to other rabbits.

The most important thing to do is identify the pathogen. Myfriend had some rabbits which occasionally sneezed and sometimes showeda little nasal discharge. She had blood tests done on themand none showed positive for Pasteurella or Bordatella exposure.

Most certainly, as long as Dini is showing symptoms, I would not expose Emmit to her.

In the end, it will be your choice as to what you decide todo. I would just like to see that you are presented with allthe available information so that you will be able to make an educatedchoice as to whether or not to house the rabbits together.

Also, put some thought into whether it is wise to have Dinispayed. The stress factors may be too much for her due to herillness at this time.

Good Luck! You have my full support and understanding, no matter what you decide to do!!!

Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 14, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I would just like to see that you are presented with all theavailable information so that you will be able to make an educatedchoice as to whether or not to house the rabbits together.
> 
> 
> Pam


YES, PAM! Thanks so much forposting this! This is my goal. I don't think thatCarrie really has all of the facts in right now about thissituation. Armed with the proper and CORRECT knowledge shecan make the best choices for both the human and bunny members of herfamily. Right now I don't think that she has all of the infothat she needs.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 14, 2004)

P.S.Gabby, I caught the "drift" of where you were going in your last postand I totally agree. Actually I was thinking the _same_thing. Thank you for your honesty andtact.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 14, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> P.S. Gabby, I caughtthe "drift" of where you were going in your last post and I totallyagree. Actually I was thinking the _same_thing. Thank you for your honesty andtact.


i like comparatives,for some reason that helps me best. and at least i know my"drift" was being caught lol


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I've called the vet, and I"m waiting for her tocall me back (she's with a patient). If Dini does end up tohave it, and Emmit doesn't, then I'm not sure what we'll do.I know her foster family wouldn' mind having her back, since they justloved her. We just don't have the space or time at all tokeep 2 bunnies in separate areas. We can do it temporarily,but it can't be a permanent situation. I'm so sad.I want Emmit to havea friend, and Dini is sospecial. I guess this is good that we found this out beforewe had more time to bond with her. SIGH  

-Carrie

PS: Emmit is doing better....he's washing himself now, although alittle drowsy, is doing a good job...We weren't planning on gettingDini spayed until she was ready, but because she seemed so happy, wedidn't think it would be a problem...but noweverything haschanged. 

We also appreciate everyone's comments...but also remember that this isa huge shock to us and we were totally caught off guard. We werelooking for a friend for Emmit ever since we got him...Just when wethought we were almost at the end, this happens. I'm so gladwe know, but it's also very sad


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 14, 2004)

Carrie, I'm soserious when I say that my heart goes out to all of you. Ijust want to grab you all in a big bear hug. I hesitated tosay anything for a while, but when the others started to present thetruth I had to put in my .02 cents. I feel certain that youhaven't been given the most complete and accurate information by yourvet and rescue person. 

May I make a little suggestion?Do some Internet reasearch for yourself on the subject starting withthe House Rabbit Society's site(www.rabbit.org ). HRS is the premier expert (in my opinion) onall things rabbits. Maybe even find a vet who specializes inbunnies on their website and ask his/her opinion.

I realize that you're in shock rightnow. Just so glad that you have an open mind about all ofthis. HUGE hugs to all of you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 14, 2004)

Carrie, I'm so sorry - I know how disappointedyou must be, but don't give up while there is still somehope. Thinking of you all

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Aww, Carrie. 

I knew that posting to Doc and Gabby about keeping them completelyseparate would alarm you, but as the Doc said, you had to have all theinformation to make an informed decision. 

I truly hope that Ms. Dini doesn't have it. There's a chance of that,too, ya know! I think somewhere along the line when I first posted toyou to keep them separate until you find out whether it's Pasturella orallergies to be safe rather than sorry, I was going to bum you out. Wecould be wrong and it could be allergies, but the head tilt is a worry.Time will tell.

You're certainly in my mind, thoughts, and prayers. I know how excitedyou were to get Dini and how much you love her as it is. At least, ifworst comes to worst, she can go back to her foster home.

You've really been thrown a curve ball if she does have it. I know thiswas horribly shocking for you. I agree with the Doc about waiting toget her spayed until you get on the other side of this problem. 

You're very much in my mind. Glad to hear that Emmit seems to be doing okay.

-Carolyn

P.S. I brought back the post BunnyMommy gave us, "Lessons I'veLearned..." You might be encouraged by what you read in there. I dohope it helps. If nothing else, you'll see how much BunnyMommy has comein her short stint as a 'bunny mommy'. She too was thrown into aboiling pot, but it all turned out okay.


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay, well I've called the vet, I've called Lindawho runs the rescue, and I've talked to Dini's old fosterparents. They (her fosters) never had a bunny before, theywere the ones who found her and wanted to make sure she got a goodhome, but they didn't know bunnies. The only thing is thatthey did say that her sneezing/sniffles never fully went away, so itsounds like she's always had something, whether or not it ispasturella, we don't know yet. Another thing they said, thatwhen I mentioned the head tilt, Kim (her foster mom) said she onlystarted noticing it within the past 2 weeks, but didn't think anythingof it...she just figured it was something that bunnies did.The vet had seen Dini a month and half ago and didn't notice it theneither, so it is obviously a new development, which makes menervous. It sounds as if she is getting sicker. Westill have her on Bachel (sp?), and give it to her crushed up on abanana every 12 hours. 

Linda told us until we know for sure that she doesn't have it that weshould just consider Dini as a foster rabbit, and that we're doing hera favor. Her old foster parents can't take her back again,and that's fine because she's probalby in better care withus. But really, we can only take her as a foster if she issick because there is no way we can keep 2 bunnies the way we are rightnow. We wouldn't be able to give them enough attention, itjust wouldn't be fair to them or us. I hope you all know whatI mean. 

So now, that's what we're doing. We are just hoping themedicine will make her feel better, and see how it goes from there.We've postponed her surgery at least another week. Linda alsosaid that if things don't work with Dini, there is another rabbit whoshe thinks would get along with well with Emmit. 

Blech...I have to go now and start my papers for my class...thisday/week has been tough, and I've been putting off school...better getback into the groove. 

-Carrie


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Carrie,

I fully support every decision you make. You don't have to explain why you make the decisions you do.

I couldn't be more behind you, as I'm sure everyone feels. Of course weall understand and we all completely sympathize with what you're facing.

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 14, 2004)

Carrie, I've beenreading along as you've been going through this but have absolutely nouseful information to contribute so I've stayed silent. Ijust want you toknow I'm thinking of you and will keep you inmy thoughts and prayers. Raspberry


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank youvery much everyone.It feels so good to know that so many people care about Martin and Iand our Emmit and (maybe) Dini. It's hard...I feel like Ihaven't been able to bond with her yet, although she and I enjoy eachother's company. I haven't felt a big connection with her yetlike I did with Emmit, but maybe that's because he was my first and isso perfect. It is hard...do I continue to bond with her onlyto find out that we can't keep her? She a really darlingrabbit, and would do well in any home who gave her love andattention. Until we know we're just going to do our best tokeep her happy and healthy. It's the only thing we really cando. I hope she will start coming around...I'll keep updating.

Thanks again for all encouraging words. 

-Carrie and Martin


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2004)

Not "(maybe) Dini", Dear Heart.

We do care and love her very much too. We long for her health and happiness as much as you.

 

-Carolyn


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Jul 14, 2004)

Carrie, I too have no useful advice or help togive. All I can do is offer my thoughts at this difficult time for you,Martin, Emmit and Dini. It must be terribly hard for you all at thistime! Whatever happens all your friends here will be there for you!

Vickie


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi all, I just spent the past hour and a halfwith Dinigirl, and I can't help it, I just love her. I thinkI finally started feeling it tonight, mostly when she licked Martin'sarm. She is simply a little love. She playful,silly, lovable, and has a great appetite. We are starting tothink that she may have an ear infection (possibly causing the headtilt?) because she is shaking her ears a lot and they seem to bebothering her.I have more hope that we can keepher. 

We are going to use her appointment time that we were going to use toget her spayed to get her a new check up. I thinkonetooth is chipped as well. This little girl needsour help, poor thing. She is just soooo cool. Sheknows her name, and will come (most of the time) if youcallher-isn't that neat!?She loves attentionand being around people. She will pretty much follow usanywhere. I think Martin is even more attached toher. She really likes him...she's daddy's little girl forsure! I don't know how we would be able to part withher...This is either going to be really hard, or reallywondeful. 

Just have to wait and see I suppose. 

-Carrie


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh Carrie, I wish I could wave a magic wand andhelp you. You really sound as if you're getting so attached to Dini -and she sounds such a lovely bun. I'm pleased for her thatshe has found someone who cares so much. Can you see anything in herears? I know someone who's rabbit had mites in the ear and that she wastilting her head to one side. Bless all of you - we are keeping ourfingers (and everything else) crossed for you!

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Jul 15, 2004)

Carrie,

Your heart will take you in the right direction 

Pam


----------



## BunnyMommy (Jul 15, 2004)

Excellent insight, Pam.

P.S. Carrie, yes we _do_care about Dini too. I'm sorry if that didn't seemevident.  Bless her heart. I hate thatshe's going through what she's suffering now. Just concernedabout Emmit's health and welfare also. I just really don'twant to see his long-term health compromised unnecessarily.Actually my heart goes out to you all (you, Emmit, your boyfriend, andDini). 

Know that we're all behind you and yourwhole family and are rooting for you all. We support anydecision that you make. 

I'm crosing my fingers for Dini's testresults. I hope that not only for you guys' sakes but forhers that it's only an ear infection, mites, or something that can bedealt with on a simple level.


----------



## Emmits_mom (Jul 15, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote: *


> I'm crosing my fingers for Dini's testresults. I hope that not only for you guys' sakes but forhers that it's only an ear infection, mites, or something that can bedealt with on a simple level.




So do we, BunnyMommy. Hopefully we can get a test done soon. 

-Carrie


----------



## octet24 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey this is ashleigh I'm former octet23. I havesome really sad news. Mocha Sprinkles died. We had a flood and thecages werennt high enough but I thank you all for caring SO much.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry 



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2004)

:shock: Oh God, I'm so sorry, Carrie.

How horribly sad.

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh Ashleigh, I am so sorry to hear about MochaSprinkles. I've often wondered how you were getting on. Takecare - Jan


----------

